# Fridge Raiders



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

Just grabbed 2 bags.. Because I realised its 12g protein, 2g carbs and 5g fats of which are sats 3g.. Perfect snack! £1 a bag  happy days!


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Been eAting them for ages  59p in Morrisons


----------



## FreshPrince88 (Apr 2, 2012)

The Piri Piri flavour are fantastic


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

They just tasted soggy when I tried them, not a fan.


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

Pain2Gain said:


> Been eAting them for ages  59p in Morrisons


I'm gna stock up ha


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Beef jerky is better


----------



## constantbulk (Dec 27, 2010)

Love these as a quick snack well nice


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Blue bag southern fried chicken are the best imo


----------



## Biffa_Bacon (Aug 7, 2011)

Lips and ****holes.

Won't be eating them any time soon!


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

salt is sky high form memory and full of E numbers and preservatives


----------



## Hannibal (Jul 4, 2012)

Biffa_Bacon said:


> Lips and ****holes.
> 
> Won't be eating them any time soon!


Hhhmmm, it's like being in I'm a Celebrity but without the nice weather


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

The brown bag is best ! Bbq flavour i think, beef jerky makes me feel more manly though lol


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> The brown bag is best ! Bbq flavour i think, beef jerky makes me feel more manly though lol


Beef jerky taste like rubberised sh!t


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

ive discovered my local butchers do vanila flavour cream cheese. awsome snack. 19g pro, 15 carb, 5 fat 50p


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Biffa_Bacon said:


> Lips and ****holes.
> 
> Won't be eating them any time soon!


agreed anything that needs to be ground down to that them reformed would make me wonder what it is


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Wardy33 said:


> Beef jerky taste like rubberised sh!t


try biltong

biltong is the king of snacks


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Wardy33 said:


> Beef jerky taste like rubberised sh!t


Its not easy (or tasty) looking manly ! Lol


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

and probably more crap and foreign artificial preservatives in them than all 4 corners of Chernobyl have never even heard of. no thanks.


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

Wheyman said:


> try biltong
> 
> biltong is the king of snacks


I know I said Fridge Raiders are full of salt but biltong is literally the daddy of snacks, you can get natural and low sodium varieties.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Pork scratchings all the way


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

cudsyaj said:


> I know I said Fridge Raiders are full of salt but biltong is literally the daddy of snacks, you can get natural and low sodium varieties.


yes there is the reason why south Africans are huge


----------



## Bulgeman.123 (Jul 16, 2012)

I used to eat them untill a mate told me how all that chicken that they so call 100 percent is all the shi"t that they suck off the bone and chuck loads off other parts in I feel suck just thinking about it and they put loads of flavours in as I would tast rank otherwise,still I used to like them lol


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

They smell like cat food. Says it all to me!


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

As said above pork scratchings :thumb:

beef jerky and biltong are really nice, but cost an absolute fortune


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Bulgeman.123 said:


> I used to eat them untill a mate told me how all that chicken that they so call 100 percent is all the shi"t that they suck off the bone and chuck loads off other parts in I feel suck just thinking about it and they put loads of flavours in as I would tast rank otherwise,still I used to like them lol


Personaly I wouldn't really care which bit of the animal is in it if I actualy liked them... it's all flesh and won't kill you. :beer:


----------



## Bulgeman.123 (Jul 16, 2012)

^^^^

As I said I used to like them but was put off by what one off my mates said


----------



## lumpo (Aug 8, 2012)

fridge raiders smell....weird.

Billtong and jerky is delish but fook my old boots it's expensive!!!!


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

I do like the taste of them but can't really say they'd ever be part of my regular diet! bit suspicious about where the chicken actually comes from for that price!


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Beef jerky is better


beef jerky - food of the gods. can be pricey though.


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

2004mark said:


> ... it's all flesh and won't kill you.


Let's not forget the fur, beaks and claws but probably no different to an extra large donor kebab on a sat night.

God i'm hungry now...


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

harryalmighty said:


> beef jerky - food of the gods. can be pricey though.


pork crunch as a cheaper alternative lol


----------



## rchippex (Jan 20, 2012)

Hard boil a few eggs. Perfect snack. Balls to processed rubbish.


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

Google mechanically recovered meat


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

The Vegetarian said:


> Google mechanically recovered meat


you veggies trying to convert us all.


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

Or if you are too lazy watch this.

Jamie said they are not made like this in this Country but we can still import it.


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

kingdale said:


> you veggies trying to convert us all.


Personal choice mate, no convert tactics from me only facts.


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

Wardy33 said:


> Beef jerky taste like rubberised sh!t


Couldn't of said it better.

Brought load of this thinking would be great 4 snacks.............. Well the dog enjoyed it


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

The Vegetarian said:


> Personal choice mate, no convert tactics from me only facts.


I was under the impression mechanically recovered meat had to be labelled as such. It cannot be labelled as reconstituted or reformed iirc.


----------



## LutherLee (Apr 30, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Beef jerky is better


like chewing Gandhi's flip flop!


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

Just checked the contents of fridge raiders and the maker states that they only use 100% chicken breast. But there is 10% added chemicals etc.

So maybe is is not as evil as other connivance snacks.


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

The Vegetarian said:


> Just checked the contents of fridge raiders and the maker states that they only use 100% chicken breast. But there is 10% added chemicals etc.
> 
> So maybe is is not as evil as other connivance snacks.


100% chicken breast sounds gd for me! Amount of pills n **** that goes down my neck I think 10% approved chemicals won't hurt it! :thumb:


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

murphy2010 said:


> As said above pork scratchings :thumb:
> 
> beef jerky and biltong are really nice, but cost an absolute fortune


Make your own jerky it's easy!!!

2kg flank steak stick it in the freezer for 30 minutes (helps with cutting) and cut into thin strips. Remove all signs of fat. Pound the meat s little not too much you don't want it too thin

Marinade in the following or make up your own

1tblsp onion powder

1tblsp chilli powder

1tblsp garlic powder

1tblsp cayenne pepper

1/4 cup low sodium soy sauce

1/2 cup Worcester sauce

1/4-1/2 cup of hot sauce

Put in the fridge for at least 8hrs over night is ideal.

Bake in over at 150 for 6 hours turning over half way through. Meat is done when dried out.

Will keep in airtight bags or container for several months.

Edit - when cooking you want the air to circulate if you do not have a fan oven then you will need to wedge the door open a little.


----------



## rsooty (Oct 21, 2012)

LeBigMac said:


> Make your own jerky it's easy!!!
> 
> 2kg flank steak stick it in the freezer for 30 minutes (helps with cutting) and cut into thin strips. Remove all signs of fat. Pound the meat s little not too much you don't want it too thin
> 
> ...


You want to post this in the recipie's section, it sounds good. Never heard of flank steak though.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

these fridge raider things are on offer in sainsburys atm, £1.69 buy 1 get one free. :thumb:


----------

